# Looking for betting partner in england



## efasianbetting (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello, I'm a better and I work since a long time on my systems. I'm looking for a betting partner located in england.
You can check my results on my blog (is in the signature)

I'm having very good results since december. Write me if interested.

Thanks to betting-forum staff.


----------

